# 6ter AB-Swap



## Rausreißer (23. August 2007)

Hallo Leute, wie wäre es mal wieder mit nem Swap im AB.   
  Vielmehr um genau zu sein, nach dem harten 3 Fliegen Swap pro Nase mit 6-7 Teilnehmer. Vielleicht auch 8 Teilnehmer? 

  Das würde nach der bestehenden und bewährten Formel bedeuten, dass man die Anzahl der Teilnehmer mit der Anzahl der Fliegen multipliziert.  

  Vor der Bildung dieser Menge darf man noch genau einen Teilnehmer (sich Selber) abziehen.

  Zitat snoekbaars: „(Menge der) … einzuschickenden Fliegen ist x=(n-1)x3.“

  Wobei „n“ die Zahl der Teilnehmer darstellt.

  Das Thema wären Meerforellenfliegen. Man kann mal ja rechtzeitig anfangen.|rolleyes

  Zur Zeitvorgabe: Bis Dezember sollten die Socken schon fertigt sein. Ab dann wird’s kalt und die Session beginnt.

  Wenn das Thema und der Termin noch weiter einzugrenzen wäre, nur her mit Vorschlägen.
  Wenn die Gemeinde dazu rät, ist es von mir zu berücksichtigen.   :g

  Würde mich sehr freuen wen hier ein paar mitmachen.

  Ich würde mich darum kümmern die Fliegen einzufangen, zu dokumentieren und den Erbauern/Erdenkern zukommen zu lassen.


  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot#h


*6ter AB-Swap:*

  Teile-Nehmer (in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung) von unten nach oben:

  Juletrae, (Sebastian)
  Snoekbaars (Ralph)
  fly-martin (Martin)
  Medo (Jörg)
  Kyllfischer (Marco)
  Bondex (Björn)
  Stingray (Thomas)
  Rausreißer ( Gernot) SM


----------



## Stingray (23. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Ok . Diesmal bin ich mal dabei |uhoh:. Bin zwar nur Gelegenheitstüddler ( im Schnitt 2-3 Fliegen im Monat) aber ich werde es versuchen. Muß dann zu meiner Schande auch sagen, das ich auf Mefo noch nicht mit der Fliege gefischt habe . Aber vieleicht ändert sich das ja jetzt . Also nicht böse sein wenn es keine Topteile werden |rotwerden. Ich gebe mein bestes.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

ich hatte ja auch bereits zugesagt und deshalb können wir beide die Teile doch gemeinsam fertigen. Wollten doch sowieso mal wieder zusammen binden Tomas?!! (undzur Not kaufst Du Dir ein paar und schickst die weg  )


----------



## xxxxxx (24. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hi

Da bin ich dabei, dat is priiimmaaa, 
Viva ein Swap is da.....

!! Das war was anderes, ne ich mach auch mit 

So bekomm ich auch mal MeFo- Fliegen getüdelt, die vielleicht auch mal Salzwasser sehen..

Ich werd dann mal Salzwasser-Haken bestellen und ne Polar Magnus oder eine Variation davon Binden.
Aber Bitte net mehr als 8 Teilnehmer, sonnst reicht ne Packung Haken net#6

Also bis Dezember.....
4-5 Wochen Bindezeit ist doch SATT ausreichend......
Bitte mal eine Swap-Ausschreibung machen, wo alles drinsteht.


TL Marco


----------



## Rausreißer (24. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Jupp, da sind wir schon mal Vier.
  Marco, Björn, Thomas, 
  super das Ihr mitmacht!#6#6

  Marco, Du musst unbedingt mal an die Küste rumkommen.

  Da gibt es schicke Fische.









  Besten Gruß an die Kyll,

  Gernot#h


----------



## xxxxxx (25. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moijäänn

Ja GErnot ich weiß, iss nur so weit weg, und genügend fliegen hab isch net.
Naja und ne Rute wäre auch von Vorteil, da ich nur ne #6er oder #9er habe, dazwischen ist ne Lücke 
Obwohl ne #6er mit der WF sollte reichen, habe da ja auch noch son Knüppel rumliegen....
Ja ne schöne MeFo würde ich alleine um mitreden zu können auch gerne mal betören.

TL Marco


----------



## Medo (26. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

dabei!


----------



## xxxxxx (26. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich ziehe mal meine Polar Magnus zurück... Nach etwas Internet suche, und gesurfe im Bereich MeFo, bin ich zur erkenntnis gekommen"Die hat ja jeder" ..!!
Deswegen werde ich wohl was anderes schönes Binden.... WAS das werd ich noch nicht sagen(Ich weiß es nicht)

TL Marco


----------



## fly-martin (26. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hi

ich würd auch gerne mitmachen ...


----------



## Stingray (26. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich hatte ja auch bereits zugesagt und deshalb können wir beide die Teile doch gemeinsam fertigen. Wollten doch sowieso mal wieder zusammen binden Tomas?!! (undzur Not kaufst Du Dir ein paar und schickst die weg  )


 
Punkt 1 : Können wir machen #h. ( Oder Punkt 2 :q )
Punkt 2 : |kopfkrat |kopfkrat|kopfkrat |thinkerg:  #6#6 :q


Gruß Thomas


----------



## snoekbaars (27. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin zusammen!!! |wavey:

Also ... ich wäre auch gerne dabei.:q

Danke für Deine Initiative, Gernot!!!!!

Mein Vorschlag zur Präzisierung wäre, da wir ja Garnelnen schon mal hatten, ob wir es mal mit Tobiasfischen versuchen sollten?
Marco hat schon recht ... Magnusse sind nun fliegenbindetechnisch auch nicht mehr der letzte Schrei ... selbst wenn sie freilich unverändert sehr fängig sind.

Aber ... 8 Teilnehmer sind auch definitiv mein Limit. Das mit der Hakenbox ist ein überzeugendes Argument!

So bis irgendwann Ende November/Anfang Dezember ist m.E. ein schöner zeilicher Rahmen.:vik:

TL
Ralph#6


----------



## Juletrae (27. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Dabei


----------



## Rausreißer (27. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hey, prima das sind ja schon ne ganze Menge
  Mit  Martin, Ralph, Jörg und Sebastian sind wir ja schon 8. Supergut. #6

  Und Voll. 

  Damit ist der Swap mit mir als Master Vollständig.|rolleyes

  Aber bitte nur Abspringen, wenn der Zeigefinger oder Daumen abgefallen ist oder man sich die Augenbrauen am Bindestock mit eingebunden hat.

  Zum Thema Muster eingrenzen: können wir gerne machen aber ich finde es schwierig dass objektiv zu tun.|kopfkrat

  In den sehr schönen Buchern „Havorred pa kysten“ von Thomas Vinge wird die Polar Magnus neben der Sandhesten als Rejefluer, also Garnelenfliege, geführt.
  Ebenso kann man da eine Uldsok finden die ja eigendlich fast wie ein Red Tag Variante daherkommt. 

  Aber es ist eine interessante Diskussion, wie man wirklich mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten ein wirklich systematisches Regelwerk einführen kann.:g

  Für mich z. B. ist eine Adams nur eine Adams wenn sie grau ist und mit 3 Hecheln (Gryzzly) davon 2 als Flügelspitzen und einer um den Körper rotierenden Hechel gebunden wird.
  Andere binden diese Fliege als Parachute mit um 90° versetzten palmern des weißen Antrons mit nur einer Hechel und sagen Adams dazu.

  Also, ich kenne da nicht die Lösung. Das liegt wohl daran das ich grundsätzlich keine Ahnung vom Angel habe. Sonst würde ich nicht immer mal wieder kontinuierlich schneidern und trotzdem wieder losziehen. |supergri


  Aber wenn aber hier alle Garnelen schreiben, warum nicht? Ich freue mich aber über jedes Muster, was nach der Meinung des Erbauers küstentauglich ist.

  Ich schlage vor das wir noch ein Paar Tage gucken, was sich in der freiheitlich liberalen Meinungsbildung so tut, und dann setze ich als Swap-Master die Termine
  und die anderen Vorgaben fest. :m


  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

so, ich habe meine Fliegen jetzt fertig :m  und da höre ich das das Thema eingeschränkt werden soll!!!???#d Naja zur Not binde ich noch weitere 24 Stk|kopfkrat


----------



## snoekbaars (28. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin!!

Garnelen?
Wieso sagen hier alle "Garnelen"?
Wir hatten doch 2005 schon Garnelen!!!
Wie auch immer ... ich unterwerfe mich dem Mehrheitsvotum.

Ich sage unverändert: Sandaal !!

Bis später ... und TL
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (28. August 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Bondex schrieb:


> so, ich habe meine Fliegen jetzt fertig :m  und da höre ich das das Thema eingeschränkt werden soll!!!???#d Naja zur Not binde ich noch weitere 24 Stk|kopfkrat



Komm Björn, die hast Du doch aus China, oder Kenia  


Wie geil ist das den? OK, Na gut dann binde doch bitte 24 Stück pro Woche bis November (KW 46)
Wir sind jetzt KW 35 macht 11x24= 264 Fliegen |bla:

Da würden sich alle freuen... :m

Aber 21 Fliegen pro Nase tun es aber auch.

OK Ralph, Ich denke mehr an Grundel oder Stichling.
Bin noch unsicher, hmm Sandaal ist aber auch nicht schlecht.

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (5. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moinmoin!!#h

Also ... wie sieht das denn jetzt hier aus?

Was binden wir denn nu ... wieviele genau ... wann fangen wir an ... wann genau is' zu Ende ... etc. ... p.p. ??!!??!!??
#c

Ich bitte um Erleuchtung, Master des Swaps!
|rolleyes

Oder hatte ich irgendwas essentielles verpasst?  |kopfkrat

TL
Ralph
P.S.: Wir wollen doch vor Weihnachten fertig werden, gelle?


----------



## Stingray (5. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moinmoin!!#h
> 
> Also ... wie sieht das denn jetzt hier aus?
> 
> ...


 
|good:  genau #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (7. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moinmoin!!#h
> 
> Also ... wie sieht das denn jetzt hier aus?
> 
> ...



Jetzt gehts los....


 Hmm, ja nu also:
  Nach also zum Stand der Aktivitäten:
  Um eine Basis für die Grundauswahl eine erfolgreiche Meerforellenfliege als Muster vorzuschlagen habe ich bei der berühmten und sehr erfahrenen englischen Vereinigung PFP PA in der Nähe von North Cothelstone Hall eine Felduntersuchung
  beauftragt.

  Schirmherr dieser Vereinigung ist übrigens der berühmte Lord Hesketh- Fortescue

  Ziel der Studie war es Klarheit über die teils wild differenzierten Ansichten der inhomogenen Mischung einer existierender ethnischer Gruppe, die wiederum durch geotektonischen Vorgaben ihres Habitat in Ihrer Möglichkeit dem Voluntarismus zu folgen, stark eingeschränkt ist, ein wirkliches, sowie glaubhaft und nicht hypothetisches Gedankebild abzugewinnen, welches den Erkenntnissen eines modernen Fliegenmuster mit dem man garantiert Salmo trutta trutta erbeuten kann, Rechnung trägt.

  Trotz mehrfachen Rücksprachen mit der sehr engagierten Priscilla Molesworth wohnhaft in Middel Fritham (UK) bin ich am den 486 seitigen Exposé wohl aufgrund meines (hoffentlich temporären) meta-kognitiven Defizit gescheitert.

  Daraufhin beschloss ich, die Fortsetzung der Studie einzustellen.

  Über die üblichen Kosten-Nutzen Differenzen streiten sich nun unsere Anwälte, was mir aber grundsätzlich den Britischen Weg aufgrund der ernsthaften Hoffnungslosigkeit sympathisch macht.

  Wie geschrieben, macht ja nix.

  Da Ralph ja nun konsequent auf dem Toby (_Ammodytes tobianus) _besteht.
  und auch Medo-Jörch sofort darauf eingestiegen ist (jedenfalls telefonisch) und sich
  allen guten Argumenten dagegen verweigert, schließe ich mich der Gruppe an und versuche mich in Ammodytes tobianus.

  Also Tobiasfischimitationen!

  Zu den Terminen, genau nun wird es Ernst:

  Einsendeschluss: Freitach der 30. Tag im 11. Monat des Jahres 2007.
  Der November.

  Ich hoffe Ihr bekommt das hin, ansonsten meckert hier mal.

  Ich muss am nächsten Dienstag mal mit meinen Kieferchirurgen Rücksprache halten, was er so bevorzugt, *wenn Termine nicht gehalten* werden, aber das muss Euch ja nicht schrecken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jedenfalls noch nicht…:g

  Gernot#h

  PS: Als Tipp:
  Versand grundsätzlich: (da wohl viele in der Post am Existenzminimum arbeiten, Schweinerei!) Einschreiben Einwurf ist für die Fliegen die sichere Verfahrensweise.
  1,60€ Einschreiben Einwurf + 2,20 Maxibrief= 3,80 Teuros.
  Adresse gibt es später per PN.


----------



## Juletrae (10. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Wenn ihr nen Fisch macht, mach ich nen Wurm. Ich werd dann mal ein paar Omö Börsten machen.

Wieviele waren das jetzt? 21, 24 oder 264?

Ich frach ja nur, sonst muss ich noch ein Paar Fasane schießen gehen.


----------



## ich fang dich (10. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

ich habe das jetzt nicht sooo ganz verstanden... was macht ihr hier????

inzwischen verstehe ich nur noch bahnhof!!


----------



## Rausreißer (10. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> ich habe das jetzt nicht sooo ganz verstanden... was macht ihr hier????
> 
> inzwischen verstehe ich nur noch bahnhof!!


 

  @ ich fang dich: Hier geht’s eigenlich nur um Spaß,
    Wir machen hier einen Swap, das englische Wort für Tausch und das funktioniert so, das irgendeiner daherkommt und sich zum Swap-Master erklärt und Teilnehmer sucht, die mitmachen.

  Dabei geht es um das binden von Fliegen, die man mit den anderen tauschen will.

  Es werden dann in so einem Swap die maximale Anzahl der Teilnehmer und das zu bindende Muster geklärt und so kommt man zu einander.
  Der Endtermin wird festgesetzt und dann wird gebunden was der Faden hält.
  Und ein bisschen Small-Talk kommt meist auch dazu.

  Meistens beginnen die Leute nach der 7. Fliege, die genau gleich sein muss, zu ko…. 

  Jedenfalls geht mir das immer so.

  Aber so ist das nun mal und Ruhm und Ehre gehören denen die durchhalten.




@ Sebastian mach mal, bin schon ganz gespannt was das so wird. Im Übrigen heist die Antwort eigendlich immer 42, aber in diesem Fall machen wir mal die Hälfte 



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(Antwort)


  Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (10. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

sachma.. silberpudel.....    trinkste?|kopfkrat

wenn ja.... weiter machen :q:#2: :q

das ist ja nen wirrer text, genau so wie unser admin gebrabbel|asmil:, aber ich mache halt nen paar tobis. das dat. ist in den organizer gescannt und ggf. updates bitte ich up zu loaden.

alles gute deiner fressleiste#h



die alten zähne waren schlecht, man begann sie auszureißen, die neuen kamen gerade recht um damit ins grass--------edit by gefühlvollem user----.


----------



## Rausreißer (10. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Medo schrieb:


> sachma.. silberpudel.....    trinkste?|kopfkrat
> 
> wenn ja.... weiter machen :q:#2: :q
> 
> ...



OK, Jörg, ich glaube ich habe Dich verstanden  

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (10. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

@ Gernot: haste dat noch im Kopf oder lief das Loriot-Video nebenher?  #6

Muss Dir mal eben PNsen.


----------



## Juletrae (14. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

So Jungs ich bin fertig. Ist echt ziemlich monoton die selbe Fliege 21 mal am Stück zu binden, aber das Ergebniss is nich schlecht geworden. 

Was bindet eigentlich der Rest?


----------



## xxxxxx (16. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe da noch eine Nachmeldung:
Reinhold M. macht auch mit, er hat mir bzw auch Björn beim Treffen die zusage gegeben.
Also dürft ihr 24 Fliegen binden 
Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (17. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin!!

Womit ich dann raus wäre.
Irgendwo muss halt eine Grenze sein.
Also braucht ihr doch nur 21 zu klöppeln.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Juletrae (17. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Swapmaster???

Kannste mal zusammenfassen wer jetzt hier teilnimmt und wer was bindet?
Nachher binden noch vier Leute ne Polar Magnus und wissen gar nicht das sie dann später auch 3 x 3 davon wieder bekommen.
Nur so Informationshalber...


----------



## Rausreißer (17. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hallo Swapler,

  das Problem der Nachzügler hatten wir im im 2. Swap auch schon.

  Leider sind die Bilder weg und ich kann Sie leider wg. der Bordsoftware nicht mehr einstellen. Arcor schaltet
 den Zugriff auf die Bilder ab, wenn einige Zeit kein Traffic mehr drauf ist:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59907

  Vielleicht kann ja ein Mod, oder Admin helfen?

  Zum den Postings von Marco und Ralph wird sich das sicherlich klären lassen...

  Aber wer was bindet…??? Das klärt sich sowieso erst am Schluß.

  Ich bin ja beinahe geneigt die Tobiasfische für mich persönlich fallen zu lassen.
  Und das Muster des gestrigen Sontag unters Volk zu bringen:










Das funktioniert zumindest. 


  Gernot#h


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Klar helfe ich Gernot. Kannst du mir die per email schicken? Ich uppe die dann und verlinke sie neu.


----------



## goeddoek (17. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Uiiii h, Gernot |bigeyes|bigeyes


Na, da hat aber jemand zugeschlagen, was ?


Petri Heil und |schild-g:m


Also das Fliegenmuster interessiert mich auch #h


----------



## Stingray (17. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Petri Gernot #6. Tüddeln sollen wir alle aber nur *Sandaale.* Oder gibt es eine Änderung ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (18. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

@Timsen, Du bist ja ne Bank hier, obwohl das darf heutzutage kaum einer schreiben, wenn ich mir den Schiet mit den USA-Hypotheken im Weiten Welt Wirrwarr so angucke.

  Aber Du weist wie das gemeint ist. Ich sehe zu das ich das demnächst hinbekomme.

  Danke dafür!#6




Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da bin ich dabei, dat is priiimmaaa,
> Viva ein Swap is da.....
> ...



 @Marco tut mir leid aber es bleibt wohl bei 8 Teilnehmern, also: 

  x=(n-1)x3

  Der Swap schloss mit Posting #13 mit den 8Teilnehmern die in Posting #1 dieses Threat stehen.

  Außer vielleicht, die überwiegende Anzahl der Teilnehmer erklärt sich bereit mehr zu binden, ohne das jemand Abspringt. Das scheint mir nicht der Fall zu sein. #c


  Also bleibt es z.Z. dabei dass kein weiterer Teilnehmer dazukommt. 
  Reinhold bleib es natürlich unbenommen 21 Fliegen bei Dir mit beizulegen, ich würde den Versand natürlich und auch die Dokumentation übernehmen, aber er selber sollte auf keine Fliege der anderen Teilnehmer hoffen. 
  Höchstens auf Deine oder auf Fliegen von Björn. #c
  Tut mir echt Leid aber, die Schmerzgrenzen sind nun mal vorhanden. 
  Nicht viele finden soviel Zeit und haben Deine oder Reinholds oder Bondex Fähigkeiten/Möglichkeiten. |supergri#6


  Aber es gibt ja immer ein nächstes Mal und vielleicht auch noch einen weiteren Swap im AB.  Schickes Treffen was Ihr da unter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109458
  gemacht habt.

  Sieht richtig gut aus!#6#6

  Welche Muster im Swap nun wirklich rüberkommen, soll mal offen bleiben, Hauptsache Meerforellen taugliche Fliegen. Und Muster, die man vergleichen könnte, sind ja auch nicht zu verachten.

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## xxxxxx (18. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hallo,
Das ist doch mal ne Aussage...

Ok somit ziehe ich mich vom Swap zurück, und gebe meinen Platz Reinhold.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Rausreißer (18. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hmm, ist wohl halt so, wirklich Schade Marco. ;+


  Wenn sich Reinhold hier im Thread nicht zeigt, oder Du Ihn nicht vertrittst, oder nicht ein anderer dazukommt,  reduziert so sich die Anzahl der Fliegen die zu binden sind auf 18 Stück.

  Gernot #h


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Also - wenn euch noch einer fehlt, spring ich ein #h


----------



## Stingray (18. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Welche Muster im Swap nun wirklich rüberkommen, soll mal offen bleiben, Hauptsache Meerforellen taugliche Fliegen. Und Muster, die man vergleichen könnte, sind ja auch nicht zu verachten.
> 
> Besten Gruß,
> 
> Gernot #h


 


Können wir jetzt doch alles tüddeln, wenn es mit der Mefo zu tun hat, was wir wollen |kopfkrat. Oder doch nur Tobis ?????



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Juletrae (19. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Also so wie ich das verstanden hab, darfst du alles binden was unter die Kategorie 'Meerforellenfliege' fällt.
Wobei Fliegen für den Fluss aber eher nicht gemeint sind. Zwei der Teilnehmer wollten nen Tobis machen, ich hab nen Wurm gebunden und du kannst immer noch frei wählen.
Wenn ich mich irre, korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## xxxxxx (19. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hallo,

Also das ganze mal zur besseren Darstellung.
Reinhold hatte mir schon vor längerem gesagt das er beim einem derartigen Swap direkt mitmacht, und ich ihn dafür mit anmelden soll. So dies habe ich nun verschwatzt, und da wir bei dem Limit 8 bleiben, wie ich es ja auch wollte  muß ich halt meinen Platz aus Freundschaft dem Reinhold geben.
Reinhold ist derzeit Beruflich in Dänemark und kann deswegen nicht regelmäßig Foren besuchen, er kommt alle 14 Tage nach Hause zu seiner Familie, und nun überlasse ich es jedem selbst, ob es wichtiger ist im Netz zu sein, oder mit seinem Sohn zu spielen.
Deswegen übernehme ich die Tipparbeit und den Rest machen wir immer Telefonisch, da er derzeit ja auch keine Email bekommen kann. 

Also bleibt es alles wie gehabt nur das ich wechsle.
Ich hätte aber da noch ein Vorschlag.
Goeddoek und ich würden ja auch gerne mitmachen, und evtl auch noch andere Binder !

Mein Vorschlag, anstelle von 3 Muster Pro Binder nur 2 zu machen, somit hätten wir etwas Spielraum bei gleichbleibender maximaler Endzahl von 24 Fliegen.
Nur mal so als Vorschlag, wir Swapper sind alle Binder und 2 Muster reichen meines Erachtens aus, 1x zum Testen am Wasser und 1x zum nachbinden.

TL Marco


----------



## Stingray (19. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin Moin

Also ich bin für drei Fliegen pro Binder. 8 Teilnehmer = 21 Fliegen Binden. Bitte nicht mehr Fliegen, da ich Gelegenheitsbinder bin und mich an kleinen Kalmaren versuche ( für den ersten habe ich jetzt über eine Stunde gebraucht |bigeyes ). Ich hoffe die nächsten gehen schneller |uhoh:. Da ich hier langsam nicht mehr durchsteige, wer aussteigt oder neu dazugekommen ist, bin für Georg ( goeddoek ) #h wenn noch ein Platz frei ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (19. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Mensch Leute....
ihr habt mit "klaren Regeln" angefangen und nun wird bald wie auf 'nem Basar geschachert ob da noch Spielraum für Änderungen ist....macht doch 'nen zweiten SWAP auf, werden sich schon genug Leute finden!

Moritz ...einer der auf Fotos der Swap-Collektion hofft.


----------



## goeddoek (19. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Wer schachert denn hier #c|kopfkrat


Mein Angebot bezog sich nur auf Gernots Posting #h





Rausreißer schrieb:


> Wenn sich Reinhold hier im Thread nicht zeigt, oder Du Ihn nicht vertrittst, oder nicht ein anderer dazukommt,  reduziert so sich die Anzahl der Fliegen die zu binden sind auf 18 Stück.
> 
> Gernot #h


----------



## Juletrae (20. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Es sollte alles so bleiben wie es angekündigt war. 8 Teilnehmer, jeder bindet 3 Fliegen pro Kopf.
Wenn einmal gelockert wird, kommt nachher jeder an und will ne Extrawurst.


----------



## Rausreißer (20. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



MoritzzZZZzzz schrieb:


> Mensch Leute....
> ihr habt mit "klaren Regeln" angefangen und nun wird bald wie auf 'nem Basar geschachert ob da noch Spielraum für Änderungen ist....macht doch 'nen zweiten SWAP auf, werden sich schon genug Leute finden!
> 
> Moritz ...einer der auf Fotos der Swap-Collektion hofft.



 Ach, ich denke mal geschachert wird hier nicht.  Demokratie ist zwar ev. langsam, aber unblutig.
  Trotzdem habe ich für Deine Meinung viel Sympathie.
  Danke dafür.#6

  Gernot#h


----------



## Stingray (20. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Wer ist den nun alles drin im Swap |kopfkrat.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (21. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Also Stand der Sache ist, der das ich von den 8 Teilnehmern des Swaps zu einem Paradigmenwechsel von 3 auf 2 Fliegen wie von Marco angeregt nur 
  6 persönliche Rückmeldung bekommen habe.
  Einer wollte auf 2 Fliegen wechseln, 4 wollten bei 3 Fliegen bleiben, einen Teilnehmer ist es definitiv egal und 2 Teilnehmer haben sich trotz PN bis jetzt nicht erklärt.:g 

  Das ist der Stand.

  Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher was Marco mit der Aussage „Also bleibt es alles wie gehabt nur das ich wechsle.“ gemeint hat ?#c

  Da ich nicht spekulieren will, Marco, bitte ich dich um eine klare Aussage ob Du noch mitmachen willst. Die bisherigen Aussagen weisen darauf hin dass es beim 3 Fliegen Swap mit max. 8 Teilnehmern und max. 21 Fliegen bleibt.

  Nix für ungut und besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (21. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hauptsache es zieht sich hier noch ein wenig hin :q. Habe erst vier Fliegen fertig .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## snoekbaars (21. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin!!

Sorry für die kurze Antwort:
Ich bin auch für 3 Fliegen pro Teilnehmer und eben maximal 21 pro Nase zu binden.
Ich will das auch sonst nicht begründen. Vielleicht Tradition.

TL
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (22. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hallo

NEIN ich mache nicht mit, das steht doch in meinem Posting drin. 
Mein Platz bekommt Reinhold.
Also Ihr bekommt von mir keine Fliegen zugesand sondern die von Reinhold.

Iss nur Komisch das wir uns alle so verplappern.
Es wurde jesagt 8 Binder mit 24 Fliegen, was 1 päckchen Haken bedeutet. Nur habe ich nun gemeint das man sich selbst nicht mit einberechnet.?!?



> Aber ... 8 Teilnehmer sind auch definitiv mein Limit. Das mit der Hakenbox ist ein überzeugendes Argument!


Demnach bin ich auch von 24 Ausgegangen ...

Ich würde vorschlagen, das ganze hin und her nun zu Beenden den Swap für alles weitere zu Schließen. 
Die vorgaben und Bedinungen sind nun ausführlich geschildert.

Wenn ich nun nochmal alles zusammen fassen darf:

Swap: Mefo-Fliegen alle Mefos Fliegen sind erlaubt.
Einsendeschluß: 30.11.07
Teilnehmer: 8
   Juletrae, (Sebastian)
   Snoekbaars (Ralph)
   fly-martin (Martin)
   Medo (Jörg)
   Reinhold M. (für Kyllfischer)
   Bondex (Björn)
   Stingray (Thomas)
   Rausreißer ( Gernot) SM
Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (23. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin zusammen!

@Marco#h
8 Teilnehmer ist für mich eindeutig und heißt nicht 9. Mit 8 Teilnehmern sind also auch (8-1)x3=21 Fliegen gemeint.
Die anderen 4 Haken brauche ich um mich der exakten Bindeweise anzunähern und um Ausreißer auszugleichen, denn ich will ja möglichst 21 gleiche Fliegen einschicken.
Aber das kannst Du nicht wissen und war deswegen missverständlich. Sorry!!

Für mich gilt, ohne Dir nahetreten zu wollen, was Gernot, also der SwapMaster an Rahmenbedingungen bestimmt.

TL und fröhliches Tüddeln an alle!!
Ralph
P.S.:
@all: BTW ... Meerforellenfliegen hatten wir übrigens schon mal ... na gut, es hieß "Küstenfliegen", aber es macht praktisch keinen großen Unterschied. Dann kann ich ja das gleiche Muster von damals nochmal binden!! |rolleyes#d|rolleyes
Nix für Ungut ... ich mache trotzdem eine schöne neue TobisVariante die ich mir ausgedacht habe.
Für den nächsten SWAP im Frühjahr kündige ich mich schon mal als SwapMaster an und wir machen Weißfischnymphen!
Gibts schon Interessenten?


----------



## Rausreißer (24. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

OK, das ist wohl so.

  Selbst wenn Medo- Jörch gnädiger Weise hier sich noch äußert, ist es für die Mehrheit  nicht entscheidend.
Es bleibt bei 3 Fliegen mit 8 Teilnehmern und 21 Fliegen.


  Marco bleibt dabei, auch wenn Er nicht seine Eigenen Fliegen einstellt.
  Der Punkt würde bis jetzt nicht aufgenommen oder diskutiert.
  War auch im Entrée nicht beschrieben.

  Danke für das Angebot, Georg, hier mit einzuspringen.#6#6#6

  Ich werde bei folgenden Swaps darauf achten, dass nur Selbstgebundenen Fliegen akzeptiert werden. Folgt für mich mehr dem tieferen Prinzip "One Man, One Vote"
  Ohne das hier  schlecht reden zu wollen.



@Marco, bringe doch mal Reinhold dazu, dass Er sich hier selber anmeldet.|wavey:


  @Thomas, die Zeit läuft… Lass mal den Bobbin glühen.:q

  Gernot#h


----------



## goeddoek (24. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Gern geschehen, Gernot #h


Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und nette, neue Kreationen #6


----------



## Stingray (24. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> @Thomas, die Zeit läuft… Lass mal den Bobbin glühen.:q
> 
> Gernot#h


 

Die Tage werde ich wohl wieder Zeit haben zum binden . Dann kommt der Rest |uhoh: ( man ist das viel ) . Aber ich werde alles daran setzten sie Dir schon mal bei den Hamburger Werfertagen 28.10. und 11.11.07, wenn Du Zeit hast, zu zeigen oder zu übergeben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xxxxxx (25. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hi


> @Marco, bringe doch mal Reinhold dazu, dass Er sich hier selber anmeldet.|wavey:


Wie gesagt er hat in DK kein Internet, aber angemeldet iss er ja....


> Der Punkt würde bis jetzt nicht aufgenommen oder diskutiert.
> War auch im Entrée nicht beschrieben.





> Ich werde bei folgenden Swaps darauf achten, dass nur Selbstgebundenen Fliegen akzeptiert werden



Habt Ihr ein Problem damit ?
Solangsam ... ach lassen wir das..

Ich habe gerade mit Reinhold Tele. und Ihm das alles vorgelesen. Bei so einem rumgezicke hat er auch keine Lust mehr mit zu machen, und ich auch nicht mehr.

Zieht euer Ding alleine durch, und nun kann Gernot doch mitmachen .

Marco


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bei so einem rumgezicke hat er auch keine Lust mehr mit zu machen, und ich auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Sollte er sich das nicht anders überlegen - mein Angebot steht noch  :m


----------



## Rausreißer (26. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie gesagt er hat in DK kein Internet, aber angemeldet iss er ja....
> Habt Ihr ein Problem damit ?
> ...



Kein Problem Marco, wenn Du Reinhold hier vertreten willst.
Ich finde das ist Total in Ordnung. :g

Warum solte jemand etwas anders denken, als man(n) oder derjenige schreibt.|kopfkrat

 Manchmal wird das geschriebene Wort völlig überbewertet, vielleicht weil es zu viele Interpretationen dazu gibt. ;+


  Schelsky, der ja auch nicht unumstritten ist, schrieb mal dazu: „"In der *Herrschaft* durch *Sprache* ist ein Herrschaftsgrad von Menschen über Menschen erreicht, demgegenüber physische Gewalt geradezu harmlos ist." 

  Soweit muss es ja in so einem harmlosen Swap nicht kommen.
  Marco wen Du den Swap machen willst, schicke mir doch mal eine PN. :m


  Etwas verwundert,
  Gernot#h


----------



## xxxxxx (26. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Hi

Ich will weder ein Swap machen noch hier mitmachen.
Vielleicht versteh ich es Falsch aber ehrlich, ich habe keine Luste mehr mit zu machen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stingray (27. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Würde mal sagen das Georg dabei ist . Da hier ja welche beleidigt aussteigen #c;+. 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (27. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Stingray schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen das Georg dabei ist . Da hier ja welche beleidigt aussteigen #c;+.
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



 Hmm, na so würde ich das nicht interpretieren.
  Kann ja auch sein das ich Marco nur falsch verstanden habe.#q
  Was ich nicht so gut finde, sind irgendwelche Stellvertreter-Sachen.
  Es kann natürlich auch gut gehen, bringt aber auch, wie auch hier jede Menge Missverständnisse hervor. 
  Sorry für die schlechte Stimmung hier, war wirklich nicht meine Absicht, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Ein Forum ist nun mal Zeitnah und mit aktuellen Stimmungen besetzt.


  Ich habe die anderen Teilnehmer per PN abgefragt.

Mal gucken was die Mehrheit so schreibt.#c



Hey Thomas, wie wäre es mal mit nem Pic von Deinem Bindetisch? :q



  Gernot#h


----------



## Medo (28. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

@silberpudel

mach mal... ist schon richtig!


----------



## snoekbaars (28. September 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

Moin zusammen!! #h

Also ... ich glaube dass es sich hierbei lediglich um ein kleines Missverständnis handelt.:m
Ich habe Marco in verschiedenen Foren als leidenschaftlichen und kontroversen Fliegenfischer und auch -binder kennengelernt und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es sich hierbei um mehr als eine vernachlässigbare Meinungsverschiedenheit handelt.
Fakt ist, Marco möchte nun nicht mehr mit machen und wird es sich auch nicht mehr überlegen.
Schade, aber leider nicht mehr zu ändern.

Ich schlage vor, nicht zurück zu schauen und sich weiterer Wertungen zu enthalten!!!!!:vik::vik:


Auch ich habe nichts dagegen wenn der Schorschi als Ersatzmann einspringen möchte. Mein einziges Limit habe ich ja nun oft genug erwähnt.
Es wäre mir eine Freude!!

In diesem Sinne ... Montag beginnt varaussichtlich auch meine Bindephase.|supergri

TL
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*

OK, die 7 verbleibenden Teilnehmer dieses Swap haben sich 
  hier entweder per PN oder im Thread zu der Frage erklärt ob Georg für Marco/Reinhold einspringt. Ich hatte 5 Rückmeldungen + meiner eigenen=6 für Georg.

  Somit ist Georg ist dabei.:m

  Ich würde gerne die Teilnehmerliste im Posting # 1 ändern

  In *6ter AB-Swap:*

Teile-Nehmer (in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung) von unten nach oben:

Juletrae, (Sebastian)
Snoekbaars (Ralph)
fly-martin (Martin)
Medo (Jörg)
goeddoek (Georg) getauscht mit Kyllfischer (Marco)
  Bondex (Björn)
Stingray (Thomas)
Rausreißer ( Gernot) SM

  Geht aber nicht, liegt wohl an der Foren-Software.

  Aber das ist der Stand.
Und so sind es weiterhin 8 Teilnehmer.


  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot#h


----------



## Stingray (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Habe fertig die Kalamris :z!!! Man war das eine Arbeit für so ein Wenigbinder wie mich #d. Aber irgendwie kommen mir die Dinger machtig schwer vor |kopfkrat. Hauptsache Ihr habt alle eine #8 Rute, sonst kann man die wohl nicht wedeln. Und nicht böse sein über Proportion und Gewicht bin Anfänger in Sachen Mefo´s. Sonst könnt Ihr sie ja mit der Spinnrute werfen. Geht bestimmt auch .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## snoekbaars (10. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moinsen!

Mir tut ganz doll viel und auch schmerzlich leid, dass ich dieses Post seit gestern nur einhändig tippen kann.
Bin gestern hin gefallen und habe dabei mit Links in eine rumliegende Glasscherbe gegriffen.
Ziemlich tiefer Schnitt, ziemlich schmerzhaft und ziemlich viel blutig ... und wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich lange abheilend bis wieder belastbar.
Meine inzwischen im Zwischenstadium befindlichen Tobse kann ich deswegen nicht termingerecht zu Ende binden.
Wir sind ja nicht SO viele ... deswegen schlage ich vor sobald genesen und belastbar jedem Teilnehmer ohne Umweg über den SM 3 Muster zu zu schicken ... nur wann das geau sein wird kann ich jetzt noch überhaupt nicht sagen.

TL
Ralph


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Ralph, watt maakst Du för Dingers ? |bigeyes |bigeyes


Also ich hab damit kein Problem - Hauptsache, Du bist bald wieder gesund #h


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Mann hier war ja was los 
schade das Marco nicht dabei ist hatte ich schon sooo auf seine Superteile gefreut

Und Ralf:Gute Besserung und schnelle Genehsung!
Ich fasse zusammen:

8 Teilnehmer werden 21 Mefofliegen binden und bis zum 30.11.2007 an Gernot schicken, Rückporto soll beigelegt werden? Wieviel?

Bräuchte dann nochmal Deine Adresse


----------



## Rausreißer (15. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Mensch Ralph, Du machst Sachen, dann mal gute Besserung,
  Werde bloß mal wieder schnell Gesund, denn die Jungs hier und ich möchten auf Deine Muster bestimmt nicht verzichten.

  Björn, kriegen wir klar, wie immer,:m

  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

OK, per PN wie immer


----------



## snoekbaars (16. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

Also ... bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt ... ich konnte dem kühnen Fluge der den Mails ursächlichen Gedanken nicht folgen.
Wie wird denn nun verfahren ... denn ich hatte ja einen Vorschlag gemacht?

TL
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> Also ... bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt ... ich konnte dem kühnen Fluge der den Mails ursächlichen Gedanken nicht folgen.
> Wie wird denn nun verfahren ... denn ich hatte ja einen Vorschlag gemacht?
> ...




 Ralph rufe mich Montag mal an, oder schicke mir Deine Nummer per PN.

Das wird geklärt



Gernot #h


----------



## Juletrae (20. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Wann geht denn das hier endlich los?
Ich hab da noch 21 Würmer die schon ungeduldig drauf warten unter die Leute gebracht zu werden.


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

und ich erst!!!


----------



## Juletrae (21. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Du wartest ungeduldig darauf unter die Leute gebracht zu werden?


----------



## Juletrae (26. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

War da nich was Ende November?
Kann hier nicht endlich mal einer was zum weiteren Verlauf sagen? Ihr habt aber auch echt alle die Arschruhe weg.


----------



## Bondex (27. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

ich nicht


----------



## Rausreißer (27. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Mea Culpa, 
  aber Ralph ist wirklich mit nem Handicap getroffen.|uhoh:

  PN für die Adresse folgt.

  Der Abgabetermin schiebt sich nach meiner Vorgabe in den Januar.
  Sorry , Sebastian und Björn.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Bondex (27. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

oooops dann kann ich ja noch 100 mehr binden ;-)


----------



## Juletrae (28. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Also ich für meinen Teil bin seit 10.09. 17.30uhr fertig mit dem Kram und das mindert nichts an Qualität oder Quantität.
Vorbildlicher als ich, war da glaub ich nur noch Bondex.
Wie auch immer, seht mal ein wenig zu Jungs, am Ende vergess ich noch wo ich die Dinger zwischengelagert hab.

dann bis Januar oder so...

bin bis dahin fischen


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

 Mache ich auch so es sei denn das Theama wird nochmal geändert, dann muß ich vielleicht doch noch mal an den Bindetisch


----------



## Rausreißer (28. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Ach, da ändert sich ja nix, bleibt alles wie gehabt, aber:

  Habe noch mal mit Medo über den laufenden Swap telefoniert.

  Jörg hat sich der AB Gemeinde verabschiedet, also seine Mitgliedschaft löschen lassen.|rolleyes
  So gibt es auch keine Fliegen von Jörg, Schade, denn seine Garnele ist bei mir in die „Hall of Fame“ eingegangen.#6

  Hmm, Irgendwas ist doch immer.
  Neue Strukturen sind nicht unbedingt besser.
  Es wird also keine Fliegen von Medo geben.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Stingray (28. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Vorbildlicher als ich, war da glaub ich nur noch Bondex.


 

Glaube ich nicht . Denn meine Fliegen sind schon lange bei Gernot . Nur das Rückporto habe ich vergessen |rotwerden. Kommt noch .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (28. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Jörg hat sich der AB Gemeinde verabschiedet, also seine Mitgliedschaft löschen lassen.|rolleyes
> So gibt es auch keine Fliegen von Jörg, Schade, denn seine Garnele ist bei mir in die „Hall of Fame“ eingegangen.#6Es wird also keine Fliegen von Medo geben.


 

#c|gr::r#d !!!!!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Thomas ist ein Streber!Thomas ist ein Streber!Thomas ist ein Streber!Thomas ist ein Streber!


----------



## xxxxxx (29. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Manomanoman

Dieser Swap ist wohl eine Sache für sich...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2007)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Manomanoman
> 
> Dieser Swap ist wohl eine Sache für sich...
> 
> Gruß Marco



Da hast Du recht, dabei sein ist nicht immer alles. 

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Juletrae (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Sind alle wieder bzw. noch gesund, so dass wir den Swap zu Ende bringen können? Ich weiß nicht mehr genau bis wann die ganze Geschichte jetzt nach hinten verschoben wurde, aber mir war wie Januar und das ist ja quasi... jetzt!

Sach ma einer was.


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Sind alle wieder bzw. noch gesund, so dass wir den Swap zu Ende bringen können? Ich weiß nicht mehr genau bis wann die ganze Geschichte jetzt nach hinten verschoben wurde, aber mir war wie Januar und das ist ja quasi... jetzt!
> 
> Sach ma einer was.



Na klar, müssen wir das zu Ende bringen, Sebastian. Hmm, Deine Fliegen sind noch nicht angekommen. #c

Habe bis jetzt von 3 Teilnehmern Fliegen bekommen.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h

PS: Und ich muss Die noch Ablichten und die Bindeanleitung zusammenstellen, die Fehlen bis jetzt ganz. Den Namen der Fliege nehme ich auch mit auf.
Bitte per PN nachreichen.#6


----------



## Juletrae (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Gehen dann Montag raus. Bindeanleitung schick ich dir dann gleich mit.


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Gehen dann Montag raus. Bindeanleitung schick ich dir dann gleich mit.



Jupp, angekommen, Sebastian #6#6

Schicke Teile, muss man schon sagen!

Jetzt noch 2 Leute und dann bin ich dran.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!!#h

Also ... ich bin mir relativ sicher bis Ende Januar auch fertich zu sein ... mit den Flischen wie auch mit den Nerven. |rolleyes

Kannst also auch jetzt anfangen, Gernot!! #6

Bis später denne
TL
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!#h
> 
> Also ... ich bin mir relativ sicher bis Ende Januar auch fertich zu sein ... mit den Flischen wie auch mit den Nerven. |rolleyes
> 
> ...



|supergri

Geduld ist eine Tugend Ralph :m

Freundlichen Gruß nach Bärlin#h

Gernot


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Jupp,

  melde Eingang der Rau Collection, Smarter Ansatz Martin!
  Wirklich schick. #6#6


  Ich werde in den nächsten 3 Wochen unter Kokospalmen mich an GT`s  und Yellowfin`s versuchen.:m
  Sorry for Delay… |rolleyes


  Gernot#h


----------



## Juletrae (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Weckt mich wenn ihr fertig seid.


Nein wartet... weckt mich nicht. Dreht mich einfach auf die Seite und lasst mich weiter pennen, hier passiert ja eh nix.

Viel Spass in Delay


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

ich hol den mal wieder nach oben.


----------



## snoekbaars (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moin Björn!!

Also, dann sage ich mal wie's steht:
Ich bin jetzt endlich auch mit meinen "Fliegen" fertig und Gernot muß aktuell irgendwo in Äquatornähe Bones, Permit, Tarpon und Trevallies peitschen.
Er ist gerade erst ein paar Tage weg und er sachte was von drei Wochen, der Ärmste, glaub' ich.

Ich warte mal noch 2 Wochen dann schicke ich meine Flieschen an ihn los, früher besser nicht, sonst kommt das Päckchen am Ende noch zurück.

Ich glaube dass ich dann der und das Letzte war und bin.

Ich verspreche auch keinen Swap mehr hier mit zu machen weil ich einfach ein viel zu fauler Binder bin und daher lieber jemand Anderes meinen Platz im Swap haben sollte.
Bis jetzt hatte ich ja auch jeden Swap mit gemacht, und man soll aufhören wenn's am Schönsten ist.

Also ... nen knappen Monat noch und die Sache ist rum, schätze ich.

TL
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moinsen!!

Da ich Gernot in Bälde zurück erwarte habe ich ihm HEUTE meinen Beitrag zum Swap per Post (Einwurfeinschreiben) zu geschickt.

@Gernot
Je nach dem wann Du zu verschicken beabsichtigst, bedenke dass ich vom 15.-22. März nicht daheim bin sondern der Meerforellenjagd auf der schönen Insel Als fröne. Am besten wartest Du also bis kurz vor/nach Ostern mit dem Verschicken an mich, nicht dass das Päckchen sonst zurück kommt weil ich es nicht abholen konnte.
OberCool wäre natürlich wenn ganz besonders Du in der Woche Zeit hättest auf ein gemeinsames Fischen (z.B. mit SandAalen) in der Flensburger Förde oder gar auf Als rübergefahren zu kommen.

Alles wird gut, und TL
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (7. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Jupp Ralph angekommen #6 nun ist es an mir. 

Die Andamanen sind auch nur zu empfehlen.

Den: Polar Magnus geht immer... :q













Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

@ RR

Schöne Bilder  #6


----------



## goeddoek (7. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Sauber, Gernot #6

Gibt's noch einen Bericht mit reichlich Bildern, oder hab ich den übersehen #c :m


----------



## Stingray (8. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Schöne Bilder Gernot #6. Hoffendlich gibt es bald mehr davon :k.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## snoekbaars (8. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moin Gernot!!

Welcome back, master!!!#h

SCHÖN!!

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Swapfliegen.
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.:g

Manche Streamer gehen höchst wahrscheinlich überall.
Schöner Fisch ... einfach SCHÖN!!!:l

Wenn Du von Deiner Reise irgendwo berichten solltest, lass doch mal kurz hören wo.

Wie sieht die Zeit vom 17.-21.3. bei Dir aus?|rolleyes|kopfkrat|rolleyes

TL
Ralph


----------



## Juletrae (25. März 2008)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los....
> 
> ...Zu den Terminen, genau nun wird es Ernst:
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich vage daran erinnern mal 21 Fliegen durch die Republik geschickt zu haben um dann, ich glaub im Januar, irgendwelche Fliegen von anderen Leuten zurück zu bekommen.
Januar ist lange passé und langsam hab ich das Gefühl das hier allgemeine 0-Bock Stimmung vorherscht.
Das einzige was hier noch kommt sind Fotos von braunen Fischen und "daumenhoch-tollgemacht" Beiträge. Die kann ich aber auch im "Meerforellenfänge-Monat...sowieso"-Thread haben.

Ich bin leicht angepisst und fühl mich übern Tisch gezogen, aber das merkt ihr ja wahrscheinlich selbst...

Passiert hier noch was?


----------



## snoekbaars (26. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moin!!

Also ... mir macht ein wenig Warten auf den Swap nix aus.

21 Fliegen sind ne Menge, schon klar.
Wenn es Juletrae zuviel ist und er seine Fliegen wieder zurück haben will damit er sich weniger über den Tisch gezogen fühlt habe ich in gewissem Umfang Verständnis dafür und könnte deshalb gut auf seine Fliegen verzichten.

Dies gilt nur für mich persönlich, und geht praktisch so natürlich auch nur wenn Gernot in der Zwischenzeit noch nicht versandt haben sollte.

Ich bin ganz sicher dass es gute und nachvollziehbare Gründe dafür gibt warum die Fliegen noch nicht  überall angekommen sind. Ich habe meinen Teil dazu beigetragen wie alle wissen die diesen Thread lesen.

TL
Ralph


----------



## goeddoek (26. März 2008)

*AW: 6. AB-Swap.*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier noch kommt sind Fotos von braunen Fischen und "daumenhoch-tollgemacht" Beiträge. Die kann ich aber auch im "Meerforellenfänge-Monat...sowieso"-Thread haben.
> 
> Ich bin leicht angepisst und fühl mich übern Tisch gezogen, aber das merkt ihr ja wahrscheinlich selbst...
> 
> Passiert hier noch was?




Moin #h

Das Du "angepisst" merkt man tatsächlich. Als einer der "daumenhoch-tollgemacht"-Schreiber frage ich mich, warum Du hier zum Rundumschlag ausholst.

Im ganzen Thread hier kommen fast nur negative Postings von Dir. Das Ganze hättest Du auch locker per PN mit Gernot regeln können, um uns anderen, die nicht immer nur zum Thema schreiben, auf die Füße zu treten  |supergri

Zum Thema "Über-den-Tisch-gezogen": ich sehe das hier als Möglichkeit, mal zu schauen, wie die anderen Jungs binden und Neues zu lernen.

Tropische Fische - wenn auch braun  - wirst Du im Meerforellen-Thread nicht finden. Deshalb finde ich es auch nicht schlimm, wenn das hier Anerkennung findet, dass Gernot 'nen tollen Urlaub auf den Andamanen hatte.

Also - von mir aus können wir das so machen, dass Juletrae seine Fliegen zurück kriegt - natürlich nur, wenn er das ausdrücklich wünscht.


Ansonsten warte ich einfach mal ab, was mir der Postbote bringt 

mit dänisch-entspannten Grüßen,

Georg


----------



## Juletrae (27. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Das ganze hier ist ne Spaßveranstaltung, ich betrachte das selbst als nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn aber Termine gesetzt werden, dann sollten diese schon in nem gewissen Rahmen eingehalten werden. Ist ne Sache von Höflichkeit gegenüber mehr oder weniger fremden Personen.
Wenn sich jetzt jemand was bricht was ihn vom binden abhält, ist das völlig okay, wenn sich das alles ein wenig verzögert...
Kann keiner was für und hat er ja auch bestimmt auch nicht mit Absicht gemacht.
Mit Januar als Ausgabetermin hab ich mich dann eigentlich auch abgefunden. Dann aber noch 2-3 Monate draufzuschlagen, Urlaubsbilder zu posten und nicht mal zu sagen wann das alles wie weiter geht, find ich frech. Gernot müsste eigentlich auffallen das da maximal 147 Fliegen bei ihm rumliegen die in gewisser Weise nicht ihm gehören. Davon kommt 1/7 von mir.
Sollte doch völlig okay sein, wenn ich Gernot, in der Form wie ich das getan habe, Frage was und vor allem wann damit etwas passiert, oder?
Sollte eigentlich auch in eurem Interesse liegen, immerhin gehören die anderen Fliegen euch und auch ihr werdet da ein paar Euros investiert haben.


----------



## snoekbaars (27. März 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

N'abend!

Ich für meinen Teil frage mich in allererster Linie ob Gernot nicht möglicher Weise etwas ausserordentlich Unerquickliches widerfahren sein könnte.

Meines Wissens ist Gernot alles andere als frech.

Ansonsten kann ich mir keinen besseren Fliegenparkplatz als Gernot's Schubladen vorstellen.

Gerade die Form in der Juletrae nach Gernot gefragt hat halte ich für nicht OK und besonders im Swap in der Art unwürdig.

Je mehr ich hier lese desto sicherer bin ich mir keine Fliege von Juletrae haben zu wollen.
Ich persönlich verzichte ausdrücklich gerne drauf!!!

Mehr muss ich dazu nicht mehr sagen, egal wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


TL
Ralph


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Haltet doch mal den Ball flach!
Ich bin zwar auch ungeduldig und sehr gespannt was die anderen hier so gemacht haben, aber manchmal kommt halt was unvorhersehbares dazwischen. 
Ist natürlich schon ein längerer Zeitraum. Eine Verzögerung von 1-2 Wochen ist was anderes als 1-2 Monate. Da kann man nachvollziehen daß Juletrae da etwas ungehalten reagiert. Ist aber doch kein Grund ihn hier gleich auszuschließen genausowenig wie Gernot zu verurteilen. Wer weiß was ihm dazwischen gekommen ist?!
Ich schlage vor friedlich zu bleiben bis wir wissen wie der Haase läuft


----------



## Juletrae (1. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Ist mit Gernot schon alles geklärt. Alles wird gut.


----------



## fly-martin (7. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Hallo

Ich bin auch für das friedliche miteinander ….. allerdings hätte ich nichts gegen etwas "Erleuchtung"


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

ich verstehe es auch nicht |kopfkrat, klärt mich bitte auf ;+


----------



## snoekbaars (18. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moinsen!!

In Vertretung von Gernot mit dem ich unlängst telefonierte bitte ich den MitSwapper Rau mir kurzfristig eine PN zu schicken!!

Besten Dank
P.S.: In Vertretung weil Gernot aktuell nicht ins Forum kommt.


----------



## Juletrae (22. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Na das nenn ich mal timing! Pünktlichst zu meinem Geburtstag kommen eure Fliegen hier eingeflogen. 

Großen Respekt gegenüber euren binderischen Talenten!
Wäre der nervige Nord-Ost Wind nicht, wären die Fliegen alle schonmal baden gegangen.


----------



## Bondex (23. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

hurra, ich habe jetzt auch meine Fliegen bekommen  Sehr schöne und echt auwändige Teile!!! Kommt denn da noch so eine Auflistung hier rein wer was gemacht hat mit der Materialliste...?


----------



## snoekbaars (23. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

Wieviele Binder waren wir eigentlich nochmal?
Waren wir nicht zu 8?
Meine Fliegen sind zwischenzeitlich auch angekommen.
Respekt ... sehr schöne Muster.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen Bindern für den sehr schönen und gelungenen Swap!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## Bondex (23. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

vielleicht sollte hier jeder nochmal seine Fliege (Bild) einstellen und was dazu schreiben


----------



## Juletrae (24. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Gernot wird doch bestimmt ne kleine Zusammenfassung
mit Foto hier posten. Hat er nicht ne Bindeanleitung von jedem bekommen?


----------



## goeddoek (24. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Hurra, Hurra - meine sind auch gerade angekommen 

Alle Achtung, Jungs - die sind ja durchweg spitze :vik:


----------



## fly-martin (29. April 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Ihr Glücklichen … hier ist noch nix angekommen …


----------



## Bondex (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

tja Martin das kommt davon wenn man aus der falschen Ecke Deutschlands kommt


----------



## fly-martin (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Hallo

Die Fliegen sind am Wochenende angekommen !!

Hier mal ein Bild als Übersicht :






Ach ja - ich hatte diese Fliege in 3 Varianten gebunden :


----------



## Stingray (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: 6ter AB-Swap*

Komisch die gleichen habe ich auch bekommen. Bis auf die Erste auf dem Bild :q. Und Swapmaster ist in Norge. Mal gucken ob Er noch etwas dazu schreibt.


Gruß Thomas


----------

